# Plastic lens cracking fix



## Sevenhills1952 (May 5, 2020)

On another forum someone posted how he fixed cracking lenses using ca glue (superglue) wiped off quickly. This would be great for bikes also. He said ". I applied the glue with a Q Tip and wiped it off quickly, waited a few minutes and applied again. I used Mercury Adhesive thin flex M20FT. 99% pure- the best CA out there!"
Before and after was amazing.






Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 5, 2020)

For scratches like that, just brush on some acrylic cement. I use the stuff from TAP Plastics because they are local, but any liquid that will glue plexiglas will work.  The technical term is "chemical polish".


----------



## TieDye (May 5, 2020)

I've used Future Glue colored with a drop of red enamel paint to repair/replace the raspberries on the CWC rear fender housing reflectors.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 5, 2020)

Ever try Bondic ,   it works pretty good and it won't dry until you hit it with the UV  light. Also when you want to use a second time , the tip won't be clogged or dried up. make sure to sand / scuff  mateing surfaces    Refills available at ACE Hardware .            https://getbondic.io/offer-01/?lpid...514&device_type=PC&country_name=United+States


----------

